# Neep some help, thinking of sexy shrimp



## srb77 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well let me thank everyone for you your help first off. I have a feeling I'm gonna need it. I took my nephew to the local fish store today to look around and I saw some sexy shrimp and thought they were the coolest thing every. I've been trying to do some research online and find out what I would need to do to take a few of these little guys home. To be totaly honest I am completely lost. INFORMATION OVERLOAD! I just don't know what to do. I have kept freshwater tanks in the past, but have always been afraid to take the saltwater leap. So here's what I would like to do. Just a small tank 2-3 gallons, I know everything I've read tells me that keeping a smaller tank is more difficult. I just don't really have the room right now for anything more. I pretty much just want to have 3-5 of the shrimp in the tank and thats it. Is this even posssible? I have read they like a coral to live with and this opens a whole other can of worms. So I guess I'm asking for any advice you can give. I mean seriously like what kind of filter? What kind of lighting? Live rock or no live rock? Live sand or no live sand? Corals or no corals?

Thanks again in advance and please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tanks that are that small are generally refered to as pico aquariums. The sexy shrimp would do better in a reef or FOWLR setup so they have somewhere to hide. If you just want those shrimp then a small aquarium would be good. So you are going to want Live rock. You might want to look into a small reef kit like this: JBJ PicoTope Aquarium/Tank. It comes with all the equipment you would need to set up the tank. All you would need to add is salt water and live rock and sand. With this setup you could keep some easy soft corals such as: zoanthids, mushrooms, and xenia. You will definately want to do LOTS of research on saltwater aquariums before you set up the tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They are lovely little shrimp. Although they can be kept in very small aquariums as you say the smaller it is, the harder it is I think if you could go up to a 5 gallon it would increase your chances of success. Research lots about nano reefs/pico reefs. If you don't want corals the lighting is not as important but other than that the setup will be similar. There will always be different more than one way of doing it, look for what those with the most experience and long term success do, then out of the choices you are left with, decide what will work best for you.


----------

